# Nate Bowers Driving DVD



## CurlyEli (Sep 10, 2012)

Im new to the forum and was wondering if anyone has seen the Nate Bowers Driving DVD ? My daughter (Buttinthedirt) and I drive our Morgan and I would like to train our curlies to drive. I have been playing with it a little but would like to do it right and was wondering if this was a good place to start. Thanks Eli or should I say curlyEli.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I have never seen it. I might check it out if it isn't too $$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't seen his DVD but I did have the pleasure of taking a lesson with his late father and the kid had a great mentor. Steve was a true teamster and Nate could handle teams long before he could shave. He has been working with Parelli (love it or hate it) so there's got to be a NH twist to his methods (something I feel the draft industry does need).


----------



## CurlyEli (Sep 10, 2012)

The tape I'm talking about he is working with Parelli which is fine by me as long as its good for the horse. I personally don't know enough to pick a favorite. Our trainer is a parelli trainer and will order the DVD and help us naturally(pun intended). I think it is $120 should be worth it. Thanks CurlyEli


----------



## CurlyEli (Sep 10, 2012)

Talked to our trainer today DVD is ordered so in a week or so I should have it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I have never seen it. I might check it out if it isn't too $$$$$$$$$$.


 Did you every watch Muffy's DVD's


----------



## CurlyEli (Sep 10, 2012)

Had a lesson today but no DVD yet.
We missed muffy at the Midwest horse fair in Madison Wi but heard it was very good.


----------



## CurlyEli (Sep 10, 2012)

*Got my DVD*

Going to watch my DVD if I can figure out the player.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## CurlyEli (Sep 10, 2012)

It was good but I need to watch it again. I think it is the start of a series they never did any driving. Put it this way I'm not sure how much I will use on our 22 year old Morgan who has been driving longer than I have. I plan to train Scarlet to drive this fall and winter. She is green broke to ride and is pretty calm we try to expose her and all of our horses to as much as we can.
Things like saddles harnesses,ropes,balls,plastic bag,4 wheelers,skid steer,noises(phones,banging on steel shed walls,beep horn at them)tractor,cows,any thing we can think of. I got serious about this after she spooked at the neighbors steer And dumped me. 
Two broken ribs set me back a month and killed my new collar harness budget. We rode through the woods and across the fields deer and turkey no problem but that steer was going to eat her. We did a little ground driving with her.
I'm going to start her ground work over using what I learned from the DVD. I like the natural horsemanship approach and hope to end up with a well rounded hourse that is fun to ride and drive. Pulling a sleigh is my goal. I would also like to pull some fire wood this winter. 
In conclusion, To train a new horse I think it will be great. If your horse is already trained I don't know but im no expert. I need to watch it more and see how my curly girl (Scarlet) turns out. The proof is in the pudding as they say.


----------



## Arvik (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi - I have just joined and I'm interested in the Nat Bowers DVD - can you tell me if it goes as far as putting the horse in the carriage and driving or is it purely the prep part?

Thanks


----------



## CurlyEli (Sep 10, 2012)

It's just the prep Ive watched it a few times and it's good but it's dosent hook any horses. That is probably good because I would rush things. Eli


----------



## Arvik (Oct 22, 2012)

Brilliant - thank for letting me know - I was hoping it would take you right through - it is quite pricey - do you know if there are any plans for the next steps???


----------

